# new to everything



## CharmaineE (Nov 1, 2013)

Im just new here..
Im not yet an expat in Indonesia but I'm planning to stay in Indonesia. 

It will be my first time to go abroad as well..
I have some questions regarding to immigration..
Are they going to ask my itinerary for 1 month?
Do I have to book hotel online or is it okay if book upon arrival in Indonesia?

Please help me.. thanks!


----------



## Steven Loe Sutanto (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey Charmaniee, where are you from?
First, Which city you gonna move in Indonesia?
No need to book hotel online, you can just book when you already here (except holiday)..


----------



## CharmaineE (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm from the Philippines.. I would like to go to Jakarta.. I would like to stay for 30 days in Jakarta. Will the immigration officers ask me about my plan in Jakarta?


----------



## jason.mantle1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Usually you will have to fill in the immigration card which includes where will you be staying. You could just google any famous hotel in Jakarta and put the hotel's name in the immigration card. It will also be useful if you could write the hotel's address to avoid direct questions by the officer.
If you only stay for 30 days, you'd better tell them you're here for holiday (not for work) in order to avoid complicated questions about your work permits etc. If you fill in the immigration card completely, usually there will be no questions asked.


----------



## CharmaineE (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. But what if someone will sponsor me, what documents should I give to the immigration?


----------



## CharmaineE (Nov 1, 2013)

The person who is going to sponsor me is a citizen in Indonesia.


----------



## John1975 (Nov 8, 2013)

I would not worry that much if you just go 30 days. I have never been asked any questions at immigration. Just check the holiday box on your immigration card.


----------



## CharmaineE (Nov 1, 2013)

John1975 said:


> I would not worry that much if you just go 30 days. I have never been asked any questions at immigration. Just check the holiday box on your immigration card.


Thank you. It is my first time to go outside that's why I worry like this.


----------



## Moon Bakry (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi..im new also


----------



## CharmaineE (Nov 1, 2013)

Moon Bakry said:


> Hi..im new also


Hello.. what's your concern?


----------



## khomichael45 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi CharmaineE, what do you think about Jakarta?


----------



## CharmaineE (Nov 1, 2013)

khomichael45 said:


> Hi CharmaineE, what do you think about Jakarta?


What do I think about Jakarta? It's a nice growing city.. the reason why I would like to go there because I would like to explore Indonesia.


----------

